# Sound for LGB Forney?



## Slagmar (Apr 4, 2012)

I have an LBG 21251 Forney with a Massoth board (20251-113-1). It's standard DC with smoke. I'd like to add sound and would appreciate any advice on how to proceed.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Masoth board. Years ago I had an LGB forney that I had since sold. But I added sound by installing an LGB Euro steam sound module in the coal bunker. I managed to fit the back-up batteries in the cab and the bell/whistle reed switch mounted to the tender truck. It all worked very nicely. Here is a film from a few years back.

http://youtu.be/8W-_3MQsiBg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Slagmar on 06 Sep 2012 08:33 PM 
I have an LBG 21251 Forney with a Massoth board (20251-113-1). It's standard DC with smoke. I'd like to add sound and would appreciate any advice on how to proceed.

Slagmar: 
I recommend a Massoth S sound module for you LGB 21251 Forney. The Massoth S module is perfectly suitable for DC operation, it is easy to install in LGB locomotives by simply connecting 2 attached wires to track current, and it has impressive specifications. Unlike the LGB universal steam sound unit, the Massoth S module is available with prototypical forney sound. It is also less expensive that the LGB sound unit.

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

You might also want to think about adding a motor and sound decoder. Massoth, Zimo, ESU, and come to mind. I have a massoth LS decoder in my Forney. They work just fine in DC mode and the benifit of running DCC if you visit another RR. I believe they all have good Forney sound files also. The QSI Titan might be the harder one to program as I believe the sounds are generic and you have to go in and pic the specific sounds. They do not come pre loaded with a specific engine anymore, I might be wrong though. Just another option.
Steve


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By SLemcke on 07 Sep 2012 07:22 AM 
You might also want to think about adding a motor and sound decoder. Massoth, Zimo, ESU, and come to mind. I have a massoth LS decoder in my Forney. They work just fine in DC mode and the benifit of running DCC if you visit another RR. I believe they all have good Forney sound files also. The QSI Titan might be the harder one to program as I believe the sounds are generic and you have to go in and pic the specific sounds. They do not come pre loaded with a specific engine anymore, I might be wrong though. Just another option.
Steve 
Hello Slagmar:

Adding a combination motor and sound decoder is perfectly reasonable even if you do not have a DCC layout. the Massoth LS decoder is a good choice as is the Massoth XLS decoder. I would personally opt for the XLS decoder since it offers a 3 watt amp as opposed to the LS one watt amp, and the price difference between the two is rather small.

Mohammed
www.allaboutlgb.com
www.massothusa.com


----------



## Slagmar (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Madman, its nice to know that the module will fit! Based on other replies, I have determined that my motor block is not DCC compatable. I may have to go your route. Slagmar


----------



## Slagmar (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Steve: Mohammed sent me a message and I looked at his site - now that I know what to look for, I see what you mean about just going to a DCC compatable decoder. It appears that I hace a non-DCC compatable motor block however. Slagmar


----------



## Slagmar (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Mohammed: I looked at your nice site. My motor block is 3 wires (white, brown, green) and does not have a "D" or any of the stickers which you describe. It's marked just DC 0-22, Made in Western Germany. So I assume it's an older one, not DCC compatable. Is it a lot of trouble to isolate the motor? My current intended use is as a seasonal museum display - DC (with sound) would be OK. But.....I'm doing a lot of customizing to make the engine resemble one used here (NJ shore) around 1900; so that it would be nice to be able to run it elsewhere in the future. Slagmar


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Your engine can be configured for a DCC decoder. Check out this link and the site as a whole. Tons of good info. The link shows how to convert a 3 wire LBG engine to four wire.


http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9...s.html#dcc
Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is very easy to convert the forney motor block to 4 wire. 
Just make sure that when done converting the block to 4 wire, meter both track contacts (wheels/sliders) to the motor to make sure there is no connections before installing any decoder. Otherwise the decoder can be smoked and then be useless.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Slagmar on 07 Sep 2012 08:01 PM 
Hi Mohammed: I looked at your nice site. My motor block is 3 wires (white, brown, green) and does not have a "D" or any of the stickers which you describe. It's marked just DC 0-22, Made in Western Germany. So I assume it's an older one, not DCC compatable. Is it a lot of trouble to isolate the motor? My current intended use is as a seasonal museum display - DC (with sound) would be OK. But.....I'm doing a lot of customizing to make the engine resemble one used here (NJ shore) around 1900; so that it would be nice to be able to run it elsewhere in the future. Slagmar


Hello Slagmar:

Converting the Forney motor block for DCC operation is relatively easy if you can solder and drill a hole. You have to solder a wire onto one of the motor terminals and drill a very small diameter hole in one of the gearbox covers. The rest is even easier. I definitely think you will be better off with the Massoth XLS decoder than you would be with the LS decoder. The screw down terminals of the XLS decoder make it easy to connect motor, track, lights, smoke etc... to the decoder. 
Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Good DCC/Sound combo boards, delay the motor operation (Controlled DC mode). THe advantage is that you can get sound before the engine starts moving. If you use any sound only board, thesound will not be synchronous to the engine bahavior.

Secondly, If you ever visit a DCC layout, or maybe even convert yourself to DCC you will not have any extra dollar to spend.

SoundDesign's Heinz Daeppen has one of the most authentic recordings used for his current Forney Sound Project. The prototype sounds where recorded from one of the few still functional Forneys here in North America.


----------

